

A Singular(ity) Deception - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.thenorthstar.info/?p=10543

======
jjaredsimpson
>If indeed the ruling elite is hastening us toward a singularity, as corporate
and State projects would seem to suggest

Includes this terrible clause by the time I made it to the conclusion. Article
misses the whole point of singularity optimism.

